# Tina Elias - New Member



## Tina Elias (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey all! Just wanted to introduce myself to everybody! I'm excited and proud to be one of the newest sponsored athletes with Iron Mag Labs! 

I started competing last year after working with PJ Braun. Over the past couple of years he has managed to transform me from a girl who was scared to set foot in the gym to a national level bikini competitor..... Most recently competing at Jr. Nats and Team U. 

One of my biggest critiques has always been that I need more muscle, which is why I am very happy to be a part of this team. Besides the dieting and the training, its essential to take the right supplements to help you be your best, and Iron Mag Labs def delivers that! I was introduced to Halo for Her towards the end of my prep and the changes that I saw in my physique were very very noticable. I am super excited to see what it does for me in my offseason.

Looking forward to having you guys follow me in my journey thru the offseason and onto the National stage in 2013. I love lifting and love competing, but more than anything, I love connecting with others who share the same passion as me!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2012)

Tina Elias, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Tina Elias (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2012)

*WELCOME !!!      [Great photo's]*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on your sponsorship!


----------



## Tina Elias (Aug 7, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Welcome and congrats on your sponsorship!




Thanks - I am very proud to be with such a great team!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome Tina


----------



## jacked187 (Aug 7, 2012)

welcome photos lookin good.


----------



## Spraynpray (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## gmta99 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## liquidmuscle1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Very Nice,
It is great to have a professional female on the team. 
I hope you will share some insite from the female point of view?
My wife has only used anavar with great success..no noticeable sides other than shorter menstral cycle and a more sensitive you know what so hardly sides to complain about lol.
But I am interested in hearing first hand the effect of Halo for Her on a female athlete.
Please consider posting your progress?

Thanks

LM1




Tina Elias said:


> Hey all! Just wanted to introduce myself to everybody! I'm excited and proud to be one of the newest sponsored athletes with Iron Mag Labs!
> 
> I started competing last year after working with PJ Braun. Over the past couple of years he has managed to transform me from a girl who was scared to set foot in the gym to a national level bikini competitor..... Most recently competing at Jr. Nats and Team U.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina Elias (Aug 16, 2012)

liquidmuscle1 said:


> Very Nice,
> It is great to have a professional female on the team.
> I hope you will share some insite from the female point of view?
> My wife has only used anavar with great success..no noticeable sides other than shorter menstral cycle and a more sensitive you know what so hardly sides to complain about lol.
> ...



First of all thank you for the welcome! I started Halo for Her about 4 wks out from my first show of the year (Atlantic States in June) and the changes I saw in that time were very noticable, my muscles were fuller and the lifts I had in the gym were really good especially with being close to a show where I am calorie depleted.  As for the sides, I would say they were very similar to what your wife had and my hubby wasnt complaining 

I will def be posting my off season progress pics shortly and I will be detailing my next round with Halo for her when I incoroportate it back into my plan!


----------



## Breakerr (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey beautiful.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

